# Breakfast in a bag



## 4meandthem (Sep 19, 2010)

This is a great camping/rving idea that really works well with any crowd. The idea is that everyone can make their own omelettes to their liking without a million dishes and no hassels.

Bring a big pot of water to a slow boil
Set out an assortment of omelette ingredients.
cheese,onions, whatever ya got!

Crack 2 eggs into a ziplock bag and add whatever ingredients you like.(Write your name on the bag first)
Knead the bag a little and place in the water for about 10 minutes. Out comes a pretty good omelette and not much clean-up.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> This is a great camping/rving idea that really works well with any crowd. The idea is that everyone can make their own omelettes to their liking without a million dishes and no hassels.
> 
> Bring a big pot of water to a slow boil
> Set out an assortment of omelette ingredients.
> ...




Sorry to burst your bubble but it is not recommended to use Ziploc bags for boiling.  The manufacturer's website also states their bags are not appropriate for boiling.  I believe when the plastic gets over a certain temperature, it releases nasties.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 19, 2010)

I just read an article pertaining to this.I agree the boiling is not a good idea.


Thanks!


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 19, 2010)

The only plastic bags safe for microwaving or boiling are FoodSaver type bags.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 19, 2010)

I did some more reasearch and had no idea how controversial this is.

I do agree with both of you this should probably be avoided.

I even went to the Ziplock website and confirmed they don't recommend it but they didn't give a toxin reason.


----------



## grain (Sep 29, 2010)

aside the plastic bag issue,  the way you cook scrambled eggs seem to be feasible and easy to follow. do you have a photo on it? how does it look like? 

I just got an interesting article from google - The joy of slow cooking with a plastic bag : The joy of cooking with plastic bags. - By Sara Dickerman - Slate Magazine


----------



## MSC (Sep 30, 2010)

Re that article on the 'Joy of Cooking' with plastic bags, I was gonna say that the bags used for sous vide are perfectly safe for your omelet rec and are pretty easy to find via the net or probably at kitchen stores.  No idea how the omelet would come out but worth a try.


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 30, 2010)

Cooking in any plastic will do that, especially in the microwave.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 30, 2010)

betterthanabox said:


> Cooking in any plastic will do that, especially in the microwave.



No, that's not true. Some plastic bags give off toxic gases and chemicals that can leech into the food being heated, when heated beyond a certain temperature and are not microwave oven safe. MSC is correct in the type of plastic bag that is proven safe to use. But regular zip-loc bags or no-name brands are not necessarily safe.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 30, 2010)

You should only cook with plastics that are microwave safe.  If they are not they can melt and leach chemicals into your food.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> You should only cook with plastics that are microwave safe.  If they are not they can melt and leach chemicals into your food.



Yes, but more than microwave safe they have to be temperature safe.  Supermarket freezer or storage bags do not qualify as safe for boiling (or microwaving).

Specialty bags, such as sous vide bags, are what is necessary.


----------

